# Shock Collar for a Beagle?



## fulldraw (Nov 20, 2002)

I did information on a shock collar for a beagle. I have had him just over a yr. and I have taught him to do the simple things like sit, shake, speak and climb but when it comes to him being on a sent he does not want to listen. I guess I would like to know what is the best thing to do break him of this? I know I do not want break of the sent but I want him to listen to my commands at all times. What would you recommend?

Thanks For all the info,

fulldraw


----------



## journey (Mar 9, 2005)

OK 1st...he is a beagle...COME is not in their vocab...haha just kidding, I live with 5 of them....Everyone has their brand, etc preference on shock collars. I personally love my dogtra collars. I use the same one on the beagles or the vizslas. I would make sure he knows what come does mean long before you put the collar to him. Start with him on leash and use lots of treats....once he know the command but chooses to ignore it because his nose has got the best of him then reinforce with the collar. I have one little girl who went to bunny camp last summer...and someone put a collar on her before she had any idea what she was doing....well needless to say she has no interest in running rabbits or coming when called. It took them 3 days to get her out of the rabbit pen after they nailed her for not coming......its been over a year and she still freaks out with any type of correction........just be careful!

Jen, Journey (the vizsla) and The Beagle Gang


----------



## fulldraw (Nov 20, 2002)

Yes, He know what come means exspecaily if he know you have a treat but when he on a sent or is being stubern he does not what to come so I thought about get a low voltage shock collar would help in correcting. Hopfully after awhile I will not have to use it anymore when I tell him to come he will listen know matter what he is doing.

How much do this collars cost and were can I get them?

Thanks,

fulldraw


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Beagles and shock collars? Hope you have lot's of battery's! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## timberdoodle528 (Nov 25, 2003)

You said that he won't come when he's following scent... Do you want him to run rabbits? 
I personally use tri-tronics classic 70 and have no complaints.
Beagles have that strong instinct to trail and breaking them to only run rabbits requires a lot of consistancy. Get him into rabbits and let him run them (if that's what you want out of him) and if he runs anything else - shock him off of it. (after he knows to come to you when being shocked.)
If you're just wanting the dog to come to you whenever you call him weather he's running a rabbit (or whatever) or not - I would say that a shock collar is your best bet. 
Good luck.


----------



## EMoor (Jul 12, 2005)

There is nothing more irritating than a hound that won't handle, but if you are going to poke him to make him come while he's trailing, wait for a breakdown. If you poke him while he's trailing, it could send the wrong message. I have never had a problem with beagles and shock collars, as long as I use it right. As long as what type, there are a ton of them out there that do a great job, but you will want one that has at least a half-mile to one mile range, just in case they start burning something they shouldn't.


Eric


----------



## Tecumseh (Aug 13, 2004)

I really believe that once a beagle's nose is full of scent their ears stop working. Everything I have been told has been that beagles love to run scents and as long as it is that of a target animal then that is what you want. that said, just make sure your dog knows what is expected of him and is collar conditioned before using the stimulation in the field. You would hate for him to think he is getting punished for doing what he is meant to do.


----------



## Robert W. McCoy Jr (Jan 18, 2002)

For beagles I suggest a collar that has a 1 mile range.
The range will be greatly decreased once you are in the woods.


As far as teaching a beagle to handle.

Mine handle extremly well.

But If I could call them off of a hot rabbit track I would not own them.

Better to teach your dog to down, then simply down him on the track. 

That is much easier to do and it doesn't break there will.


----------



## Happy Jack (Jan 21, 2003)

I have a 2 1/2 yo that I border trained ( no e-collar ) as a pup on our 4 acres. In the field I never call him off a rabbit but on our property I have to if the rabbit crosses over. I never tell him "NO" ,even when he almost went thru the screen door after one. I wait until he gets to the line and call him back, which he does. I think he knows it's the line, not the rabbit because in the field he dosen't quit. To have him obey while on any other distraction I picked up a TT collar at Bass Pro for around 200$. The second lowest setting did the trick. I would never correct while on rabbit scent if you want it to hunt.


----------



## reddog1 (Jan 24, 2009)

Before I start training my hounds on scent, I teach them to handle. Since the early 90's I used Tri Tronics and then about 4 years ago I switched to the Garmin Alpha. Regardless of the unit you use, the tone feature is key. While calling my young hounds I tone them so they associate me wanting them with the tone. If they ignore the tone then I get there attention with light stimulation (shock)it only takes a couple of times with the shock and they listen to the tone. I never use the shock in a hunting situation unless they are running off game (which is very rare) and I see them running off game then I shock them hard. After I get them to handle then I introduce them to rabbit scent. I let them use their nose and I do not try to interupt their consitration. I let them do their thing and when I see they have lost scent or they are searching for another rabbit and I want to catch them, all I have to do is tone them and they don't associate hunting or searching with a shock. This has worked for me for 30 years 
I hope this information helps.


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

My beagle is terrified of the collar. She can "sort of" tolerate the "tone", cowers with the vibrate and she jumps and squeals if I use a stimulation on the lowest setting.


----------



## reddog1 (Jan 24, 2009)

I start putting the collar on at 6 months and they soon learn that they can't run unless the collar is on so they gladly wait for me to put it on.


----------



## augustus0603 (Oct 24, 2005)

Methinks she's a bot


----------

